# Fitness and how long does it take to get used to it



## Scuddy (23 May 2012)

Hopefully, some of you may have seen my post introducing myself, I am James, I am unfortunately 40 years old, 5ft 7 and 15 stone. 

I, in a mad freaky frame of mind, and having gotten hold of a mates Trax mountain bike, (Halfords) decided I would attempt to lose weight and get back into cycling. The Trax mountain bike was a bit (at the time I thought) heavy, and therefore when I was offered some rockshock forks for it, for nowt, agreed. Unfortunately the old forks came off, the new forks were the wrong size, and the old forks had mysteriously on the way off, apparently, cross threaded the headstock nut, and the forks, and i was a tad annoyed being left with no bike.

OK, the Trax bike was free, so nothing gained or lost really, my mate felt guilty, and I started looking into actually buying a bike. I work 1.68 miles from work, and its a mid to high steep climb.

So, I went with the cyclescheme that my employer is part of, and got myself a raliegh Urban 2. 

I get to a wall at about 8 miles at the moment, slow down for a mile, and then go back to 10mph average.

I wonder how long it will take, if Im riding five nights a week, for 10 miles + and when my ass will quit the ouchy shouting its doing. 

Any advice gratefully received 

James


----------



## Scuddy (23 May 2012)

i should add, how long till the wall goes further away


----------



## gary in derby (24 May 2012)

Hi James/scuddy
*welcome to the mad house, oh to be 40 again? not on your nelly, 50 next year and fitter than i was at 40. only been back in the saddle again for 6 months. im also overweight but it is coming off. i started out 6 months ago doing 6miles at 10mph on my mtb. now got a tricross and doing 30-40 mile rides at ave 14mph. still get a little saddle sore at times but doesnt last long. the trick is to make sure you rest in my opinion. im sure others will come and tell you whys and wherefores later. just have fun, enjoy the freedom.*


----------



## Globalti (24 May 2012)

At 40 you've still got a fair bit of testosterone buzzing around in your body so building muscles in the right places shouldn't be too difficult! Wait until you're 56!

I can tell from your post that you've caught the cycling bug so now you need to feed it. Riding slowly up short hills is great, especially the bit that comes afterwards but as any honest mountain biker will tell you, there are better ways to build fitness. What you need is consistent hard riding and you will only get that from riding on the road at close to your maximum ability. They say that exercise doesn't begin to benefit you until after 20 minutes and I would say that an hour of riding at a brisk consistent pace will benefit you greatly. That Urban 2 is a pretty good choice as it combines the comfort and gearing of a mountain bike with the speed of a road bike. Pump the tyres up to their maximum, find a flattish bit of country and get out there. When you get off the bike you should feel absolutely beasted; eat plenty of proteins and carbs and take three or four days to allow the body to recover before doing any more hard exercise. Cut down on snacks and beer and you'll see the weight dropping off. Your waist will disappear and your bum and thighs will grow. If you must ride to work, take it easy and allow the muscles to recover before the next big effort; that's when the body builds muscle fibre in the legs and heart and fitness and strength increase.

One hint: if you find it difficult to avoid snacking after supper, go up and floss and clean your teeth; I find this helps me to avoid those evening sweets and biscuits. Also cut down the size of the portions you eat; this doesn't hurt because you soon become accustomed to the smaller meals. If you must eat puddings, stick with fresh fruit - there's nothing nicer than a big sweet juicy navel orange after a meal.


----------



## Nosaj (24 May 2012)

I was 37 when I started cycling, a bit taller than you but 1.5 stone heavier oh and an ex smoker of approaching 18 years although to be fair the last few of those years was stopping and starting for period of time. I was not particulalrly fit, to say the least but distinctly remember breaking the 10 mile barrier. That was 2.5 years ago. I am now around 12 stone in my clubs evening weekly 10 (I won't say compete in, but I do participate) and looking to do my first Novice club road race at the beginning of June. When I very first started if someone said lets go sign up for a 75 mile ride I would laugh in their face now I check my Diary. 

Best way to do it at first is just build up a decent base level of fitness, forget about speed, average speed, intervals, FTP, Heart Rate zone training etc just for now. Just concentrate on getting out on your bike and building up the miles and enjoying it. Try and add on a long ride at a time convenient to you and add 10% to that mileage each week. In no time at all you will be up to 40-50 + miles long ride each week. With your commuting that will give you an excellent base to then add on the fun things.

The walls do move much further away quite quickly the only trouble is that you find you hit them at a slightly higher speed.


----------



## kelvin davies (24 May 2012)

What a great post, I am nearly the same frame as yourself, but lucky I am only 28: Sorry. I too find it a struggle to build my fitness up and to overcome the painful bum. Thank you for your post, it is ever so re-assuring 

Kelvin


----------



## paulw1969 (24 May 2012)

Hi and welcome to the madhouse that we call cycling!
Take your time, enjoy the riding and dont get too hung up about times etc..............no chance you have had it now if you are anything like me...... you have the bug and every mile/mph increase means everything .
I'm 43, 13 plus stone and the same height....stopped smoking after 20 years in Jan, got my bike in March i currently commute 15 plus miles a day and i keep breaking my own PB's and my general fitness is improving all the time. I also throw in the odd twenty miler....it would be higher than this if it wasn't for injury/back problems.
Just a word of warning, do take it easy and listen to your own body i have been set back by pushing myself too hard and getting myself injured which has set me back somewhat from where i wanted to be . Take it easy and build up the distance over time. 
I did my first ten mile at approx 10 mph.......i now average between 15 and 16mph so to answer your question not long to get the figures up.
n regard to the sore arse....padded shorts are the answer they help loads.....shouldn't take more than a couple of weeks for your backside to adjust.....short rides rather than longer ones will help here.


----------



## kelvin davies (24 May 2012)

Can you get padded shorts which don't look like you are wearing a fanny pad? Not sure if that is the best description.

Kelvin


----------



## Dave 123 (24 May 2012)

James, I'm sure it took years of careful and diligent neglect to get yourself out of shape? The good news is that you can reverse this in a matter of months!
People in this parish will be supportive


----------



## Sittingduck (24 May 2012)

kelvin davies said:


> Can you get padded shorts which don't look like you are wearing a fanny pad? Not sure if that is the best description.


 
Get simple padded cycling shorts and wear baggy shorts over the top. Decathlon and Sports Direct are your friends.


----------



## paulw1969 (24 May 2012)

kelvin davies said:


> Can you get padded shorts which don't look like you are wearing a fanny pad? Not sure if that is the best description.
> 
> Kelvin


 
nope

dont worry about it.....just cycle faster and no-one will notice.....well thats what i choose to believe


----------



## kelvin davies (24 May 2012)

Thank you guys. How much can I expect to pay?


----------



## Scuddy (24 May 2012)

Cheers people, appreciate the comments and the advice, which I am taking on board. If when I got the bike, someone had said to me, that i would be able to do 20+ mile rides within a few days, I seriously would have laughed at them.

I went out and did this :- http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/JamesMcCartney/88k7hq7jt65lbga5

21.1 Miles - I also weighed myself this morning and found that I have dropped 2 more pounds to 14 stone 12  (I started out with eating differently, not snacking, watching the calories, walking the dog for 5-6 miles at 15 stone 10) So pretty pleased so far


----------



## stephen.rooke (24 May 2012)

i started at 16.5 5ft 9 stone a few months ago. could barely do 4/5 miles. 

now im 15stone and have done 2 45 mile rides this week and a 20 mile ride. i actuall find 20miles boring now as its too short . keep at it and the fitness will come,.

make sure your bike is all set up correctly as any faults can make it harder and demotivate you,

i find now that i generally have more energy in normal day stuff i.e. work


----------



## stephen.rooke (24 May 2012)

once you get over thinking of distance all the time youll be find youll quickly build distance


----------



## Sittingduck (24 May 2012)

I would try building in 5 mile increments and when you reach about 40, switch to 10 mile jumps. When you hit 70, jump to a ton!


----------



## stephen.rooke (24 May 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I would try building in 5 mile increments and when you reach about 40, switch to 10 mile jumps. When you hit 70, jump to a ton!


 
+1 

when i started i thought to myself i would aim to do 100 miles next summer, but now im planning to do it within the next few months


----------



## Scuddy (24 May 2012)

Cool 

Trying the 5 mile thing at the moment


----------



## Scuddy (25 May 2012)

Well, it was proper windy here in Preston tonight! - http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/JamesMcCartney/53iidpe8iln5ec68


----------



## defy-one (25 May 2012)

Went out this morning and climbed some slow long roads that 2 weeks ago had me changing down the gears, today no gear changes! I was getting that slight burn in my thighs, but it wasn't painful - more a satisfying burn.
Did a 3rd lap of my route which added 3 miles - my wife says I'm just showing off ?


----------



## stephen.rooke (25 May 2012)

530kam said:


> Went out this morning and climbed some slow long roads that 2 weeks ago had me changing down the gears, today no gear changes! I was getting that slight burn in my thighs, but it wasn't painful - more a satisfying burn.
> Did a 3rd lap of my route which added 3 miles - my wife says I'm just showing off ?


 
the burns good if you dont overdo it. your muscles get stronger so next time youll be even better


----------



## Scuddy (25 May 2012)

My average speed has gone up, even with the headwind, to 11.55  - It was very hard work in parts, especially the uphill parts with the wind against us. Big gusts too, that zapped the momentum totally!


----------



## stephen.rooke (25 May 2012)

i got an average of over 16mph for a 20mile ride the other day, was chuffed lol 

wind really zaps me, if theres a head wind i just take it easy and preserve my energy for when im out of it


----------



## stephen.rooke (25 May 2012)

also found i tend to ride better without my cycle computer as im not looking at the speed constantly and just riding with what im comfortable at


----------



## Scuddy (25 May 2012)

16mph - I am some distance from that yet, but I am trying, Ive done 91.85 miles this week, without any commuting and intend tomorrow of doing enough to top 100 miles this week. Hour - hour and a half a day will do me, so as the speed increases, so will the mileage.


----------



## Globalti (26 May 2012)

Scuddy said:


> Well, it was proper windy here in Preston tonight! - http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/JamesMcCartney/53iidpe8iln5ec68


 
Interesting trace - did you get bored and fly across the park on a broomstick a couple of times?

For all that effort you could have nipped across the M6 and had a nice quiet ride to Longridge and Whalley and back!


----------



## Scuddy (26 May 2012)

Nah - I think the gps had a skitz out, went a bit mental, and recovered, and drew a line from where it lost the signal, to where it got it back  The actual mileage was probably half a mile to a mile longer than it reports


----------



## stephen.rooke (26 May 2012)

Scuddy said:


> Nah - I think the gps had a skitz out, went a bit mental, and recovered, and drew a line from where it lost the signal, to where it got it back  The actual mileage was probably half a mile to a mile longer than it reports


 
i forgot to unpause mine today so had around a 5mile gap in the stats


----------



## steve keay (27 May 2012)

This is a great post that has really motivated me. I joined the forum just over a month ago when I was rebuilding an old raleigh city , (see the vintage forum). Ive been using the bike to ride to work for the last couple of weeks and love it. I took my mountain bike the other day god that felt like hard work. My commute is only a couple of miles but now Ive got the cycling bug back ( I used to ride big miles when I was in my late teens) I plan on riding further for pleasure. Ive bought myself a cheap road bike. and plan on a get fit campaign and slowly build up the miles. seems like there are a few of us of similar size and weight on this post.atm Im 45 5'11" and weigh around 15 stone.
there's a guy at work who everyone used to say was fat but now he weighs less than me  so im determined to cycle myself fit .


----------



## CopperCyclist (28 May 2012)

Stick at it, you'll be surprised how easy everything gets - both the cycling itself and the losing weight!

I started last year, and was 15 stone 2 pounds. I actually started to save money rather than lose weight, so I've done no dieting at all, and still have extremely bad eating habits. A combination of rest day pleasure rides and a six mile commute to and fom work, in all weathers (I sold my car) means I'm currently 12 stone 10 and finally plateauing out. I also completed my first metric century today!


----------



## kelvin davies (28 May 2012)

I agree Steve an excellent thread. I have two main mototvations for commuting by bike: 1) Saving money on petrol 2) Lose some weight (another baby on the way, so won't have any time for rugby  ). With that in mind, this thread ticks all my boxes.

Anyway, I am thinking about starting a new thread to monitor and document the progress of my weight lose. What do you guys think? I am a bit iffy about doing it, as it seems a little femaine (I'm sure someone is going to shout at me for saying that). 

*Well done CooperCyclist  *


----------



## defy-one (28 May 2012)

Steve Keay - we are the same height,age & weight - or at least we were. 
2 weeks into proper cycling (10-12 miles on a mtb with slicks) and i've lost 1/2 a stone (7lbs)

Keep going - it works and doesn't feel like exercise


Sent by iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve keay (28 May 2012)

kelvin davies said:


> I agree Steve an excellent thread. I have two main mototvations for commuting by bike: 1) Saving money on petrol 2) Lose some weight (another baby on the way, so won't have any time for rugby  ). With that in mind, this thread ticks all my boxes.
> 
> Anyway, I am thinking about starting a new thread to monitor and document the progress of my weight lose. What do you guys think? I am a bit iffy about doing it, as it seems a little femaine (I'm sure someone is going to shout at me for saying that).
> 
> *Well done CooperCyclist  *


 Go for it with a new thread , the more motivation for me the better 


530kam said:


> Steve Keay - we are the same height,age & weight - or at least we were.
> 2 weeks into proper cycling (10-12 miles on a mtb with slicks) and i've lost 1/2 a stone (7lbs)
> 
> Keep going - it works and doesn't feel like exercise
> ...


Ive been cycling to work for a couple of weeks now but my commute is less than two miles so no weight loss but can feel the difference in how much easier its becoming. once I collect the road bike Sat I'll be able to start building the miles up properly. Youve had an impressive weight loss in two weeks. My other problem is I drink to much wine. I usually have a couple of glasses an evening and always eat too late. but Im changing all that too


----------



## Philtofit (28 May 2012)

This all sound familiar, you will be amazed how quick you improve; as it sound that you are putting in the effort. I'm 59, took up cycling last Nov, with two and a half time out. From March to now have gone from 10 miles to completed a 60 mile event last Sunday. I'm 16 stone and now average 15 mph, and feeling great. I wish I had taken up cycling at 40, I'm sure you will build the miles and time quicker than you think. Good luck.


----------



## defy-one (31 May 2012)

I started eating really healthy the week before the cycling started and have given up drink until I reach 14 stone. The cycling is just so much fun, and I don't see it as a chore. My 16 year old son wanted a race today over our 3 mile loop, I won!!!!!!!

I have found I need less gear changes down to get over the modest inclines, I can start seeing the beginnings of my waist, so this is spurring me on


----------



## Maylian (31 May 2012)

Personally love cycling and when describing it to friends and colleagues I call it lazy exercise (I don't drive so only transport I have to and from work / gym / friends). When I started in January 2011 I was 6'4" and 23 stone , now I'm still 6'4" and just about to break into the 16 stone bracket.

Cycling combined with swimming and gym have got me reasonably toned now and I love every opportunity to get on the trusty steed! In fact only this weekend have I started with clip in pedals and I'm loving the change.


----------



## 400bhp (31 May 2012)

You're getting tired at 8 miles because you're body has conditioned itself to do 8 miles. What you need to do is go further on your rides. When you do this a few times, you're tiredness at 8 miles will disappear.

If it continues, i'd suggest visiting a doctor.


----------



## Andrew_P (31 May 2012)

I started Cycling after hiring bikes in France whilst on Holiday, the kids kept on at me so I relented and hired 4 bikes for the last week I was 44 & 17+ Stone 2009 I fell back in love with Cycling it was a true relevelation also totally unexpected.

Came home bought a Hybrid cycled a few times to work but it was killing me 14.8 miles I was doing one way only, I was truly exhausted. The hill in the middle I could only get halfway before my lungs exploded and took the walk of shame

Winter came and the bike went back in the shed. Spring -Summer 2010 tried cycling once way per day, managed quite a few around 1500 miles. Bought a Road bike in November 2010 and rode it a few times through the winter then back in the shed. May 2011 I decided to break through the pain barrier and do it every day both ways. Which more or less I have done including winter. The first 4 months were really really hard.

It is now mostly an easy journey, and one I sometimes do 6 days a week, in fact the last 3-4 weeks I have extended it to 16.5 miles each way.

The simple answer to your question is takes a lot of miles for the intial pain to become less, the miles don't have to be huge they have to be regular.

Commuting is your firend I would find a long way to work that is maybe 5 miles each way and extend it once you are okay with the 5 each way.


----------



## 400bhp (31 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> It is now mostly an easy journey


 
It was....










Then you found STRAVA


----------



## Andrew_P (31 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> It was....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that has helped make it a little harder :-)

May 2011 327 miles avg speed 12.9mph
May 2012 809 miles avg speed 17.4mph




being 12.5lbs has also helped a fair bit lol


----------



## Electric_Andy (31 May 2012)

I too have been trying to build my miles up more, but haven't been loosing much weight (I'm 5'7" and 12 stone 4, but I aim to get down to 10 stone). My problem is that after a longish ride (30 miles) I feel the need to reward myself with beer and food! I've started to cut out the alcohol but I still can't stop eating. I heard someone mention brushing teeth, so will give that a go! As I have reported in numerous other threads, my biggest barrier to longer miles has been saddle comfort. Seem to have remedied this now, thanks to some helpful recommendations.


----------



## Pauluk (31 May 2012)

Electric_Andy said:


> I too have been trying to build my miles up more, but haven't been loosing much weight


 
Hi Andy. I don't know how old you are, but as you get older it's very difficult to loose weight by exercise alone, if at all.

Another problem is that, for some people, when they burn a few calories (and I mean a few) with a long ride or other exercise their body will expect a calorie intake to make up what they have used. This may be why you feel the need to reward yourself, may be I'm not sure.

I'm 5'7" and I've dropped from 14 stone 4 pounds to 11 stone 3 pounds in 7 months by changing the way I eat and what I eat (not through a "diet plan" because I aim to keep it off). In the last 2 weeks I've been cycling about 20 miles a day and using my cycle trainer for some further exercise. I also do some mountain walking but never appear to loose any additional weight (although the more I exercise the stronger I feel and it improves my stamina).

If you are a lot younger than me (59) then exercise alone may loose you some weight as you build muscle and the muscle burns off more fat.

I'm sure others on this board will be able to say that they have lost weight through their cycling and I wouldn't for a minute disbelieve them, but at the end of the day its about calories in against calories used (harmful fat and sugars aside). If you use them but replace them your weight will usually stay the same!


----------



## defy-one (31 May 2012)

Remember muscle is heavier than fat,looking at the scales all the time isn't ideal. Instead look at yourself in the mirror naked, or how clothes fit better.


----------



## Pauluk (31 May 2012)

530kam said:


> Instead look at yourself in the mirror naked, or how clothes fit better.


 
Good point


----------



## Electric_Andy (1 Jun 2012)

Yes, all good advice. I'm actually not a very good advert for someone with a degree in Sport and Exercise Science! I agree with the mirror, much better than the scales for assessing your own body. It's probably better that I don't loose too much too quickly, as I am a bit of a yo-yo dieter. Far better to make a lifestyle change if I want to keep it off.


----------



## Pauluk (1 Jun 2012)

Electric_Andy said:


> Far better to make a lifestyle change if I want to keep it off


 
Absolutely Andy, nail on the head. Gradual and with a different outlook towards food, eating and exercise. Good luck, it can be done!


----------



## Scuddy (6 Jun 2012)

well,I swapped gps apps to mapmyride, http://www.mapmyride.com/profile/18017433/ < thats me  - now up to 20 miles+, 4/5 times a week and down to 14st 9


----------



## Scuddy (7 Jun 2012)

18.02 miles today, raining and windy..... bit horrid, but got it done


----------



## defy-one (7 Jun 2012)

You did well!
I chickened out and did some walking jogging sit-ups press-ups at home

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Scuddy (7 Jun 2012)

I probably would have, but my mate wanted to go, so went along, was a bit crappy from about 9 mile onward, was nice to get in the shower when I got home !


----------



## Jmetz (7 Jun 2012)

My neck of the woods. I find strava.com to be good for training as the league tables add that extra incentive and act as interval training. If your looking for some good rides as you increase distance as has been said longridge is great or towards Houghton brindle.

Re weight as has been said its something I monitor on a monthly basis to emphasise any change in numbers and act as a greater boost than slow/stagnant weekly development. Mirror is the measurement scale of choice for me.


----------



## Scuddy (1 Aug 2012)

Right, a few weeks on, and I am now able to ride 23+ miles, without being totally knackard, have thrown in some different routes, with hills, and now weight 14stone 2. Really chuffed with that, seeing as I started out at about 15 and a half stone! Ive lost a good 3 inches of my waist line, and really enjoying the cycling 

I'm riding with my mate Anthony, who is pretty damn fit, and rides a jump/stunt GT Chuckka, all good really 

Mine is on the right, his, left.


----------



## Tjit (5 Aug 2012)

kelvin davies said:


> Can you get padded shorts which don't look like you are wearing a fanny pad? Not sure if that is the best description.
> 
> Kelvin


I get the muddy fox ones from sports direct....on sale for £15 at the moment


----------



## 2wd (5 Aug 2012)

I'm 49,5ft 8 and 12 stone 9 and have been cycling for a year

This time last year I was 13stone 8

I must admit I thought after a year I'd be doing better/feeling better than what I do

I go out 3 times a week and vary between 10 and 20 miles on medium hilly roads and a year on I still feel whacked out when I get back

Most I've ridden is 32 miles but I'm booked on a 100 mile charity run next month 

Dont get me wrong,there have definitely been many improvements

My average speed has increased from 10 to 15mph and I can get up hills that had me gasping 12 months ago

So I do wonder for me if this is age related and I've even pondered going to the Drs in case there's something wrong


----------



## jim55 (5 Aug 2012)

2wd said:


> I'm 49,5ft 8 and 12 stone 9 and have been cycling for a year
> 
> This time last year I was 13stone 8
> 
> ...


sounds like ur making progress fine ,whats the prob ,your faster ,lighter an the direction you wantedd you can ride further ,isnt that ,the right direction


----------



## 2wd (5 Aug 2012)

jim55 said:


> sounds like ur making progress fine ,whats the prob ,your faster ,lighter an the direction you wantedd you can ride further ,isnt that ,the right direction


 
I agree Jim I have made progress but it's the exhaustion that I struggle with


----------



## jim55 (6 Aug 2012)

What age are u , I'm 43 and after I cycle home(6 mile but mostly uphill ( nothing really steep , just a slog) Have a shower and make something to eat I'm goosed for the night , I just veg mostly but yrs ago I'd b active after , must b an age / mindset thing


----------



## 2wd (6 Aug 2012)

49


----------

